# Repainting wooden carport



## MCGEESHI (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a customer that I have done previous work for that wants the ceiling of their carport repainted. Sherwin-Williams is telling me I don't need to prime if it has already been painted, just wash dry and paint. What do you think? I don't usually do exterior painting but with this small job just I figured I would do it. Also Latex or Oil based? SW said they don't recommend oil based for exterior because it has no elasticy and will crack and paint. It makes perfect since to me just wanted to get some advise. Thanks!!


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

They know what they speak of listen to them.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

,,,,,,,but you always want to know what you are painting over, to select the right paint, don't use oil lest it be over steel, and as I'm saying that I recall a mildewy steel railing I switched over to latex, stayed white the next year, see maybe we just have too many choices.


----------



## MCGEESHI (Feb 25, 2013)

Painted it with Valspar Duralast today. Paint covered really well and looks great. I was going to use SW but they didn't want to spend that kind of money. Customer is happy and I found a new alternative for SW for customers on a tight budget. Would defiantly recommend this paint!!


----------



## MCGEESHI (Feb 25, 2013)

Pictures of carport. Even got the wife to help paint. Customers are happy!!


----------

